# What Roland BN 20 transfer paper



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I looked into the Roland BN 20 printer cutter last year for making transfers but couldn't solve the need for white ink.
I just saw where Roland has a white ink for the BN 20 and wondering if anyone has any more info if this ink can be used to make a heat transfers for dark shirts?
There seems to be little info right now but the software has been upgraded to handle this .
What type of transfer paper would work if anyone knows.
Thanks Wyndham


----------



## rturner381 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wynpotter said:


> I looked into the Roland BN 20 printer cutter last year for making transfers but couldn't solve the need for white ink.
> I just saw where Roland has a white ink for the BN 20 and wondering if anyone has any more info if this ink can be used to make a heat transfers for dark shirts?
> There seems to be little info right now but the software has been upgraded to handle this .
> What type of transfer paper would work if anyone knows.
> Thanks Wyndham


Wyndham, here's what the Roland website says about their NEW BN20 VersaStudio 20" BN-20 Desktop Inkjet Printer/Cutter


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks,I dug a bit farther and found the white ink is not for Tshirt transfer papers but for a white background for decals.
if Anyone is using the bn 20 for tshirt transfers of people pictures, I like to know what you think about the skin tone colors and the tone gradation, if it looks good.
Thanks Wyndham


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

why you are concerning about transfer paper, i mean, using bn-20 for printing transfers is a waste of money an potencial, you can use a lot of printing vinyls, i just have ordered the bn-20 today, i will wait for about 1 week and i will use it most, for cutting vynil and second, for printing vynil.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

Since I am new to this , my choice of words may not be possibly correct.
If you print on a vinyl cut it out and press it, is that not also a transfer?
There is a flock (vinyl) for printing that looks good on a sample. The cost is $1.80/sq ft, I don't know if this is good or a high price. I'm trying to learn what folks are using for good quality transfers printed and cut by the bn 20 that are cost effective and profitable.
I may have this whole process upside down,don't know. Any advice welcomed.
Wyndham


----------



## uliari (Jul 2, 2009)

if you choose printable vinyl then i think you are right using bn-20, there are many brands of this type of vinyl, siser, roland, generic, cadtex etc. i bought bn-20 with their own printable vinyl, and i think i will buy one meter, from other brands to see wich of all that vinyls is the best.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

When using the Roland BN-20 heat transfer material it already has the white background so there is no need for a white ink. It is a heat transfer vinyl unlike the normal light inkjet transfers. It's more like the opaque inkjet transfers only 1000x better quality and durability.

The white ink is for printing on clear decal material.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I found that about the white ink after thinking it was for a background for the transfers.
Any rule of thumb on the pricing as a factor of cost. If something cost $3.00/sq ft for materiel and ink is 2x enough for a decent profit or more like 3x cost.
Wyndham


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey, can you guys share your experience with the BN 20 so far? I am dreaming of buying this machine. I already have a heat press, and will probably buy a vinyl cutter next to produce some t shirt designs for my day job, and hopefully some local schools and family reunions. With the BN 20, the days of Outsourcing will be over!


----------



## driftfx (Sep 25, 2011)

I have purchased a BN20 last December with the idea of making custom decals for car clubs and other small runs. Back then there was no option for white ink, so I have purchased the metal cartridge. 
In a way, thanks Heaven I didn't read too much about the printer, because since then I have read a lot of bad feedback about it. Mine has been faultless.
I am not in the print/signage industry ( I have a boring day job, and this is hopefully my way out - on week ends at the moment), and I didn't know what to expect.

What I can tell you is that the printer has already paid itself off during the first 6 months. I got, through word of mouth, several small jobs and eventually done a 1600 tshirts job for the Olympics celebrations (a local school). Since then I have picked up other jobs and between the BN 20 and the GX 24 (which I purchased last year), I can do most of the jobs I have been asked. 

Back to the heat transfer vinyls: I am using SISER products. They are OK, but I am yet to find the perfect one. 
Colourprint PU is extremely durable and the graphics are very sharp , but VERY THICK and unpleasant to wear. 
Subliprint (for sublimated garments) is very similar from all aspects.
Sublithin, on the other side, is very thin (as the name says ), but it feels very "papery", under the hand.

During the next few weeks, I will experiment with new products from other companies. Will let you know.


Paride


----------



## sr6666 (Mar 11, 2012)

I have been using siser products but have now changed to soldark from the magic touch, much better hand when used with my bn20


----------



## macx (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm planning to buy a BN20, my question is almost the same.
There are 2 possibilities (maybe I'm wrong) for dark shirts:
1. Printing on white tranfer and cutting
2. Printing with white ink on a clear transfer
I'm looking for a thin layer graphics, nice to wear but with high quality graphics.

If there isn't much difference in thickness and the quality of a white transfer is much better so white ink has not much of a value I would choose the metalic version BN20. Any advice?
btw. I'm gonna use the BN20 just for shirts.


Tnx.
Cees
(Netherlands)


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

White ink will not work on clear heat transfer media. It is too thin to work with the heavier ink and will bubble up. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## macx (Oct 15, 2009)

The seller told otherwise so I asked him for a sample. I guess the sample will never come.

If white ink has no use as a background then it's better to choose for the BN20 metalic version and search for a very thin white heat transfer media.


----------



## sr6666 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's what I did, the thinnest I have found so far is by themagictouch,
Soldark
I went for the metallic option for use with stickers further in the future, some people complain about the speed, but I'm happy with it, my only complaint is it won't accept all media widths, I have a roll at 250mm wide but can not get the printer to accept it, full 500mm rolls are ok, yet the manual states the smallest it will accept is 150mm wide. 
I will be phoning Roland in a few days to try and sort it out.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

macx said:


> The seller told otherwise so I asked him for a sample. I guess the sample will never come.
> 
> If white ink has no use as a background then it's better to choose for the BN20 metalic version and search for a very thin white heat transfer media.


sorry to burst your bubble but metallic does not work on heat transfer media either. It will last maybe 5 to 10 washes. The white and metallic inks are designed for the sign side of the production from this machine, not heat transfer.


----------



## macx (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks...
I'll look for Magictouch transfers. @steven. So the use of white and metalic ink are not usable for textile. Whats the alternative? Roland BN20 is a cheap machine wich can print and cut. Roland is a good brand.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm assuming that you guys must be pretty wealthy. Must be nice. Bn20 is no where near cheap in my eyes. Buy hey. Maybe I have a small mind because I dream of being able to afford a Roland gx24 at $1700. And you guys describe an $8500 machinery as being cheap. Hey!


----------



## macx (Oct 15, 2009)

Okay, less expensive. It's a lot of money but hopefully an good investment to make profit.
I'm looking for a high quality printer/cutter, most of them are a lot more then $8500.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeah I know about the Versacamms and Mimaki, those are fairy tales to me, ahhhhh


----------



## koded01 (Dec 1, 2012)

hello, i am Michael from Nigerian, in West Africa i will like to know the length of media the 220ml eco ink for BN 20 can print before finishing, imagine you print in full,bright colors, because i am thinking of getting one for business in January.


----------



## jenkinsdw15 (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess the BN20 this is a waste if want a printer/cutter to do both shirts and other products...


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought having the white ink option for the BN20 would allow the unit to work like a DTG printing on black.... guess not. If I wanted to print out a graphic say with 10 separate marbles-- if I used a white transfer paper, say Neenah Jet Opaque II or 3G or Soldark, it sounds like I would need to cut around each marble. If I didn't, it would be one big white rectangle with the 10 separate marbles. However, what if I changed the background of the raster graphic to a black, the same Pantone black as the T-shirt I was printing on and then roughly outline trimmed around the entire image so that I didn't end up with a very faint black rectangle outline where the black of the shirt might just be slightly different from the black of the ink? Wouldn't I get my 10 marbles on a black shirt with no white blank areas?


----------



## rapmoney1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a bn 20. I got it a little over a year ago. The only material I've used for heat transfers so far is the roland htm2 heatsoft brand material. 
Reason: They gave me a sample roll when i bought the machine, and when i looked at the specs., it seemed to be the thinnest material available. 

I wanted to get into DTG because i wanted high quality dark shirts, but the bad reviews i read on DTG and the cost scared me. 

I purchased the bn 20 instead and Ive been doing pretty good with it. Im still searching for a material thinner than the Roland material for dark shirts, but for now its doing the job. I recently heard they have HTM3 material..... Im thinking about giving it a try.


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

I am using Neenah 3G Opaque for dark shirts and using a deep black for the background. Then doing a close contour cut. Results are not bad.


----------



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you use then sisser easy weed vinyl in a versacamm?


----------



## dssbats (Oct 15, 2011)

can anyone give me info please
where is best place to buy t shirt transfer material for the roland bn 20
and what brand
and best most durable sticker material please 
thank you


----------

